# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Chapter 4: Dream Recall

## Naiya

Chapter 4
Dream Recall
Have you ever dreamt of something and the dream was so good that when you work up that you forgot? Well, this is what dream recall is. Dream recall is when you remember your dreams. Anyone who claims that they dont dream, it is a fib. Dream recall really helps lucid dreaming. It helps you remember details of your dreams. Some people have a hard time remaining focus when they wake up. Focus is the key to dream recall. Also is a good night sleep. In this chapter we will teach you methods of how to improve your dream recall. As a good lucid dreamer once said we ALL dream, but some remember more than others.
Developing a stronger memory is sufficient in dream recall. Play memory games and practice everyday. Always keep a dream journal by your side if you wish to write details of your dreams down. Writing dreams down makes you more of a sufficient recaller. If you only remember bits and pieces of a dream then still write it down! When you read your dream journal, you can remember more of that dream or motivate yourself to keep trying to remember your next dream. Dreaming is also caused by REM.
REM is Rapid Eye Movement. REM causes your mind to create images or as we call Dreams. If you awake during REM periods, then you can record your dreams easier. It is very hard to wake right after REM periods. If you keep telling yourself what you want then you can remember your dreams easier. Try to practice waking up during REM Periods. First try after one hour of REM then the next and then keep going and going until you get the hang of it. If you practice hard enough you can control your dreams.
If you focus hard enough, you can control your dreams. There are methods, as I said before, that I will gladly discuss with you. The first method of dream recall is to focus your intent on remembering your dreams before you fall asleep. If you dont youll forget when your next dream comes up. The second method is to not let irrelevant things reduce your intent on controlling a dream. For some people, saying out loud your desire helps you remember better. I know its dumb but it really does help for some people to say to themselves I will remember my dream and I will remember when I wake up. The third method is to make sure that your last thought in your head is your desire to remember the dream. It really does make it easier but you must try hard to achieve. Nothing in life ever comes easy.
Some lucid dreamers have tips for all you inspiring dreamers. Our long time friend,CanceledCzech says For me the things that really help are a regular
sleep cycle, meditation before bed, and a non-stressful life. my recall was very good in july and june when i had a regular schedule and had no responsiblities besides feeding myself. BossBadger says My recall is(bad) when I am stressed but meditation really does help.On the other hand, if it's extreme stress (like I'm really sick
or someone died) my dreams tend to be more vivid and usually disturbing. Try to relax and just let your stress just fly away like a butterfly. I try using autosuggestion to remember my dreams and write them down in the morning.If I cant remember them right away, I usually do remember in the shower. I think its because the hot water is soothing, thus causing me to think less and remember dreams. I like to thank the contributors.

Dream recall isnt hard. If you go to the website, you have many people there to help you out. There are members,dream guiders, and moderators. Post in our forums and you can never go wrong with the answer. We can help by giving you tutorials or interpret you dreams. Never be afraid to ask someone. Youll never know maybe the answer is in your dreams.

----------


## Naiya

Still need to edit and revise this, so yeah. I will get to that soon.  :tongue2:

----------


## mrdeano

So I was bored and I started revising this chapter. I then got bored of revising so I quit. XD Here's what I had if its to any use.





> Chapter 4
> Dream Recall
> Have you ever dreamt of something and the dream was so good that when you work *woke* up *that* you forgot? *Well,* this is what dream recall is. Dream recall is when you remember your dreams. Anyone who claims that they dont dream, it is a fib._(Something more like - Many people claim that they don't dream at all. What they don't realise is that they simply don't remember them)_ Dream recall really helps lucid dreaming. It helps you remember details of your dreams. Some people have a hard time remaining focus when they wake up. Focus is the key to dream recall. Also is a good night sleep. In this chapter we will teach you methods of how to improve your dream recall. As a good lucid dreamer once said we ALL dream, but some remember more than others.
> Developing a stronger memory is sufficient in dream recall. Play memory games and practice everyday. Always keep a dream journal by your side if you wish to write details of your dreams down. Writing dreams down makes you more of a sufficient_(Repeated word, consider revising)_ recaller. If you only remember bits and pieces of a dream then still write it down! When you read your dream journal, you can remember more of that dream or motivate yourself to keep trying to remember your next dream. Dreaming is also caused by REM.
> REM is Rapid Eye Movement. REM causes your mind to create images or as we call Dreams. If you awake during REM periods, then you can record your dreams easier. It is very hard to wake right after REM periods. If you keep telling yourself what you want then you can remember your dreams easier._(This sentence doesn't make any sense to me XD)_ Try to practice waking up during REM Periods. First try after one hour of REM then the next and then keep going and going until you get the hang of it.

----------

